# llama shearing photos as promised



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we finished 4 of the 7 yesterday, hope to finish the rest this weekend, :crossfing my blades are at the sharpener, hopefully we'll get them back tomorrow.

This was Jacks' first year being shorn. we knew he had lots of color under all of his white fluff, but were very pleasantly surprised. I LOVE silver appy's!

LUA I'll be There-"Jacks" before, after, & close ups

Jacks is our new mini male. He was born June 25th, 2009


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Creek before & after

Creek is our rescue gelding. He is 16 & although fat, still looks pretty good. When I rescued him at age 5, he was dark brown & is now salt n' pepper.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

KsnCrk Dancer's Puttin' on the Ritz 

Ritz is a mini male that I bred. He will be 3 on May 21st. This is his 3rd shearing, but first full body cut & he was less than pleased to have his chest & legs done. actually he was a real turd about it, so I stopped before he stressed & will clean him up later with the hand shears.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

KsnCrk Pipe Dream's Carbon Copie

many of you may remember CeeCee. she is the mini orphan that we raised in the house with our goldens. She will be 2 in May & will be bred for a spring '11 cria.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I remember Cee-Cee, she's in the GRF Scrapblog as a baby. I love the spots on Jack. Very cool. I didn't know they had Dalmation Llamas.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Warning!!! Naked llamas!!!  They really do look cute with their summer cuts...you would never know by looking at pictures with fuzz that their skin even has marks. What do you do with llama fuzz? Make yarn?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

janine said:


> Warning!!! Naked llamas!!!  They really do look cute with their summer cuts...you would never know by looking at pictures with fuzz that their skin even has marks. What do you do with llama fuzz? Make yarn?


yep. I shear, clean, & sell the wool (for $3-$5 an ounce). it is one of the finest fibers available, is hypoallergenic, & very durable. a regular sweater will run anywhere from $100-$300.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!!

I had been doing some research and farm visits for alpalcas, but the prices just seem so out of whack. As an outsider, looking in, I am thinking the bubble will burst in that industry.

Is the lama industry the same? I have done no research on lamas, but do know they are used to protect the alpalcas at their farms.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Llamas ARE pretty neat. If we could purchase the empty lot adjacent to our house we might consider something like that...

.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow very interesting. Just curious...how many ounces do you get from 1 Llama and how many times a year do you shear them?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> I remember Cee-Cee, she's in the GRF Scrapblog as a baby. I love the spots on Jack. Very cool. I didn't know they had Dalmation Llamas.


I had forgotten about the scrapblog & just found it! so beautiful, I just love it!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> I had been doing some research and farm visits for alpacas, but the prices just seem so out of whack. As an outsider, looking in, I am thinking the bubble will burst in that industry.
> 
> Is the lama industry the same? I have done no research on lamas, but do know they are used to protect the alpacas at their farms.


it hasn't burst yet, actually my sales have been up the past few years, especially for guard animals. they will kill dogs/coyotes & make excellent guards for sheep, goats, alpacas, etc.

your typical pet alpaca will run around $1000, with breeding & show animals selling for $5000-$10,000+

a pet llama is ~$500, with breeding/show males @ $1000+ & breeding/show females at $2500+

you get around 3 pounds of fiber per alpaca & it sells for $7-$15 per ounce.

a llama will give you 1.5-2 pounds of fiber & it sells for $3-$5 an ounce.

they are each only shorn once a year.

did you know? Llama spelled with 2 "L's" is the llama breed. Lama spelled with 1 "L" is the family & includes: Llamas, Alpacas, Vicuñas, Guanacos, & Camels. all are known as Camelids.


----------

